# big and j attractant.



## bigred04 (Aug 19, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has come up with something diy and similar to the big and j BB2. The stuff works great but I would like to cut the cost of feeding big and j


----------



## Lone Bow (Jan 2, 2007)

Excellent question bigred, I'd also like to know exactly what BB2 is made from for a diy mix.


----------



## bigred04 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well since I haven't got any feed back. I made some of my own mixture. I mixed 2/3 corn 1/3 soybean meal a little di-cal and mixed in molases. Next weekend we will see how the deer liked it


----------



## kirk007 (Feb 18, 2007)

Try rice bran. A lot of deer attractants use this, like come here deer.


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

marked for later


----------



## rkwilson (May 24, 2009)

kirk007 said:


> Try rice bran. A lot of deer attractants use this, like come here deer.


Rice bran and dry molasses. Will give you about 100 pounds for $30.00.... You can mix this stuff with corn in gravity feeders. Trough feeders are best.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

I know deer like rice bran, How nutritious is it for the deer say vs corn or other popular feeds. I put out feed like BB2 for what it offers to the deer, however the cost of feeding that type of feed is pretty tuff over a season and preseason.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

I did a little research on my own, 
Rice bran - http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5725/2
corn - http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5687/2











According to Bradley D.'s research " The organic makeup of antlers during the growing stage is almost entirely protein. Even after mineralization (hardening) is complete, a good portion of protein remains in these antlers. To grow the best set of antlers that his genetics and age will allow, a deer needs food containing at least 16% to 18% "digestible" crude protein. (Not all proteins are digestible to a deer.) The most important factor in growing trophy antlers is to provide the buck with nutrient rich food during the growth period from April through October. 

Calcium is another element needed by deer during and after the antler growth period. Although a deer can borrow calcium from bones in other parts of his body and utilize it for antler growth, he still needs foods that contain a minimum of 0.45% calcium.


Phosphorus is also needed for antler growth. Although dietary phosphorus requirements are not completely known, it is believed that the lowest level a deer needs for adequate antler growth and other body functions is 0.30%.


Vitamin D is important in promoting calcium absorption and mineralization of bone. A deer gets all the Vitamin D he needs by absorbing ultraviolet light through its skin and eating vegetation that has been in direct sunlight.


Vitamin A is important to antler development once the bone hardening begins. Carotenes in "green" leaves can be converted to Vitamin A. Green leaves can become scarce during the winter months, but remain an important part of the deer's diet.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

Rice bran seems like a really good feed to me, it is just lacking vitamins D & A, Anyone know of a good way to get that to our deer?


----------



## bigred04 (Aug 19, 2010)

I do know that soy bean meal is 40% protein. I got 200 lbs of corn out of my grain bin. 100 pounds of soybean meal for 30 bucks and 50 lbs of di-cal for a little over 20 so if this mix works I consider it cheap, and it should do 4 feed sites for a month or so.


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

I have heard, I dont know for a fact, that there is a bunch of Dehydrated distillers in Big and J. Those are the by product of corn that is used in ethanol plants. The stuff is real cheap and looks like a yellow mash. Guys use it in feed lots for cattle, and I have actually seen deer come into feed lots to eat off the pile.

Question- Where can you get powdered Molassas bulk?


----------



## bigred04 (Aug 19, 2010)

You can get dried molases at about any feed store


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## rkwilson (May 24, 2009)

I can tell you we feed a controlled deer herd Purina Deer pellets " Midway Blend". If we just fed this and do not add trace minerals then all we have is lean healthy deer. It takes good genetics and good minerals to grow big horns. You can feed all the protein you want on top of subpar soil and you will never maximize the full potential of your herd.


----------



## rkwilson (May 24, 2009)

Correction, we have been feeding FRM midway blend for three years now and were feeding Purina deer chow before then. I just noticed my mistake in the previous post.


----------



## Archer1979 (Jan 11, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.realtree.com/forums/deer-hunting/100252-dried-distillers.html


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

What I would love to be able to make is something that replicated B&J's cube. Something that I could put out, and would last longer then just corn or rice brand on the ground.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

My buddy knows a guy that owns a farm, and the first time I put some BB2 out, he said that that farm owner buys the exact same thing for some of his animals. You can tell they stuff is some sort of by-product that they market like crazy.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> My buddy knows a guy that owns a farm, and the first time I put some BB2 out, he said that that farm owner buys the exact same thing for some of his animals. You can tell they stuff is some sort of by-product that they market like crazy.


details, lol that is kind of vague.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

just put 300# of corn and 50# of dried molasses in my feeder (mixed) ... we'll see if the deer like SWEET corn. 

Also planning to put dried molasses with distillers grains in a 1:2 ratio for a pour on the ground attractant. I'll report back how they like it.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think its made out of left overs from making beer, sure smells like it


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^^ those left overs are referred to as "distillers grains" .... some come from ethanol plants and some from distilleries.


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm telling you Big and J is mostly Dehydrated Distillers (Corn) based from the Ethanol Plants. They are based out of Grand Island, NE and the stuff is like $60 for two tons around there. I can get a dump trailer full for next to nothing. The owner of Big and J hunts next to my buddy and dumps the stuff on his piece of river bottom by the dump truck load.... In a non "hunt over bait" state, and he is a QDMA guy too, wierd.


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been working on this and I'm pretty sure its about 95% distillers, 3% cracked corn and 2% trace minerals....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

HoytTough said:


> I've been working on this and I'm pretty sure its about 95% distillers, 3% cracked corn and 2% trace minerals....


I was wondering if it wasn't the same thing. We have a lot of the ethanol plants in the state and I am an engineer for a trailer company we have a lot of over the road guys buying these trailers to haul the stuff to feed lots from the plants.


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep I hunted a near a feed lot in the western part of NE and I watched deer go into the lot and eat of the distiller pile right before dark thats how I ended up on this goose chase


----------



## TURBOTECH (Oct 23, 2005)

tagged for later


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

DDG(dry distillers grain) many ethanol plants no longer dry it due to the expense and time. Its exactly what big n j uses. It's high in protein.. For a corn product anyhow. Use 2-3% salt in your mix anything more can become an appetite serpressant. Use dry molasses I have used it around 10%. Throw in some rolled oats and vwalla. Don't waste your time if all they have is WDG it gets moldy quick and deer will walk away.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Get yourself some chemical totes cut the top off use that to go get your DDG, if you have an elevator near by that mixes feed ask them first if they have DDG if not then go get yours loaded into your new tote bring it to the elevator and have them mix you up your feed with your DDG then heck for a buck or so a bag have them bag it, or just Pre mix it into the tote and use a 5 gallon bucket as a scoop and carry it to your bait spot.


----------



## MNsticker (Sep 25, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## neromich (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not bashing and it was not a scientific test. Poured a strip of Big&J and a strip seed from the local seed house. Seed is a mix of grains and soybeans. 3 days later seed mix is gone and the big&J wasnt touched. Could have been an old bag who knows. Seed mix $7 for 70 lbs.


----------



## upncomer (Sep 10, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## sureshot516 (Sep 15, 2011)

sure it was deer and not 1,000 birds eating the seed?


----------



## neromich (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah it was deer. The camera doesnt lie.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

up top been looking into making my own too


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

in for later


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

I mix rice bran with creep feed. Deer love it!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

what's creep feed ?


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

orarcher said:


> what's creep feed ?


Pellitized feed they give cattle. 12 - 14% protein. 
This is the kind I use.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

if you have a local mill just buy roasted soybeans and mix it with corn till the deer get used to the beans at 25%, then you can up it to 50% once they get to eating it.


----------



## Rabbitdog33 (Jun 14, 2010)

This has me wanting to go to feed store


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

The couple times I tried Big&J I had very few deer on the camera and tons of ***** and Posssums............Big & J also will tell ya the ***** love it....

The ethanol plant stuff the farmers around where I hunt get and they call it wet cake. Depends on that also, some areas the deer love it and other areas the deer will let it rot.


----------



## hoytguyWI (Jul 22, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

This kinda died off...what happen? What worked? What's the best DIY mix contrived on AT? Would someone be willing to take the time on TSC, Rural King or other farm website and put us ATers a list of product images with cost -detail ratios? 


What is di-cal? I type it in on TSC and find nothing...


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

following


----------



## swampghost (Jan 15, 2008)

Dicalcium Phosphate..it's a dairy supplement.


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Navycook91 (Jan 10, 2014)

what's the latest outcome?


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

Later


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## wrkdvr (Dec 12, 2012)

^ I see you might be onto something. LoL


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tagged.


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

1-50# trace mineral , 1-50# di-cal , 1-50# molasses , 2-50# water softener(solar salt) , 1-50# stock salt , 6-boxes arm & hammer super washing soda , 8-gallons distilled water _ boil all of the ingredents and let cool pour into jugs and use on logs: mix with dirt,pour on stumps etc....


----------



## Nalbowhunter2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Here you go. 

A few tips and recipes 

http://thearkansashuntingandfishingforum.com/InexpensiveDeerAttractantSecrets.pdf


----------



## Nalbowhunter2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks mhill, this is great info on DIY attractants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

